# Vets 223 Carbine Class



## The Quartermaster (May 20, 2020)

> Gunsite is proud to again offer a free Veteran’s 250 Pistol and a free Veteran’s 223 Carbine Course to veterans of the current wars (1998 – Present).
> 
> As our owner is a USMC Veteran and many of our staff are veterans, we have great appreciation for veterans of all wars.  However, our budget can only allow this opportunity for those of the recent wars.
> 
> Veterans may enroll for one (1) of the two (2) courses.   If you have completed one (1) Vets class in a previous year, you may now apply for the other course.




I just enrolled. Link below for all that are interested. I live in the area if anyone needs help or pertinent local information.

223 Carbine Class


----------



## Devildoc (May 20, 2020)

Holy hell, what a deal.... 

If I was only closer....


----------

